# Longgun's Alaska fun.



## longbow

Longgun brought his Grandpa's 41Mag to Alaska. A pristine Ruger Blackhawk that has never seen a hunt. It's been shot but never at an animal. He passed several bucks because he wanted the right one, a big one, something that would be a good representative of whatever he's hunting. 
We spotted some bedded bucks sunning themselves in the saltgrass above a small beach and devised a stalk. 
Anyway, there's four bucks, Longgun picked a 3x3 w/eyeguards and pegs him. Game over! It was an emotional time. Not because he killed a big Sitka, he's killed a few already, but because he shot a nice buck with a pistol his Grandpa once held.









Here's his take for the day. I think he might run out of ammo before he runs out of vacation. Mrs. Longgun, please send money for ammo. :smile:


----------



## longbow

If you doubt Alaska Brown Bears don't come to a gunshot, ask Longgun about it. After pegging a couple seaducks back in a small bay, 10 minutes later an eight-plus bruiser marched in to 20 yards after hearing his gunshots. We made our presents known but he paid no heed. Sh!t got tense for a bit. It was tooooo close but both of us walked away.


----------



## wyogoob

Wow, nothing cooler than taking a big game animal with a hand gun, especially grandpa's hand gun. Good job!


----------



## Dunkem

Boy Longgun sure knows how to have fun!!


----------



## katorade

Blacktails are really pretty, one day. Hopefully soon.


----------



## CPAjeff

Congrats longgun - that is really neat. Longbow - you are a stud for sharing your little slice of heaven with others!


----------



## johnnycake

This really makes me wish I hadn't (over) spent my fun budget this year! You can bet I'll be knocking on that door next fall!


----------



## gdog

Is that a silver fox?


----------



## longbow

johnnycake said:


> This really makes me wish I hadn't (over) spent my fun budget this year! You can bet I'll be knocking on that door next fall!


My door is open. I'd love to have you up next year.


----------



## longbow

gdog said:


> Is that a silver fox?


Yup. That's what we see the most of here. We have quite a few cross foxes and a few reds. That one had a lot of silver on him. The one I shot the other day was almost black. If I hunt out of a boat I'll always throw my 22-250 in just for foxes.


----------



## longbow

So today was pretty good too. Longgun shot another bruiser. A 3x3 with eyeguards. This time he used his 30-26 Nosler at about 300 yards. He was sportsman-like enough to give the buck a "warning" shot [snicker] before he shot him. 









We had been home for no more than 5 minutes when my ShihTzu went nuts. I look down at the skinning shed and there was a big ol' sow and three large cubs scratching and digging at the shed.









I love Alaska!!!


----------



## Clarq

I think you deserve some sort of award for having the coolest mixed bags ever. Nice work.


----------



## 35whelen

awesome! congrats! great Sitka buck


----------



## AF CYN

Wow!


----------



## longbow

Not a lot to report today. We hiked up to a lake, took the skiff across and hiked up into a clearcut. It rained all day but we were comfortably warm with our rain gear on. We saw only four does and fawns today. Yesterday Longgun counted 37. We saw numerous bear tracks in the snow today. We were on high alert. After the rain, wind and seeing few deer, we hiked back and jumped in the skiff and headed back. We spent the rest of the day processing and vacuum packing his first buck. But the day didn't end without excitement. OH NO! While taking the scraps/bones down to dump them off the dock, I ran into a sow with cubs. I didn't see them in the dark but one of them woofed and I jumped into action. I drew my Kimber and yelled at them. I might have pooped a little:-o. Anyway, the wind was with me and they had no idea what I had in the bucket. They bowed out and walked off into the trees.


----------



## dadams41

This is awesome! thanks for sharing. I sure would like a chance at a fox like that.


----------



## willfish4food

What an amazing adventure. You're a good man LB! 

And Congratulations to Longgun on the successful hunts thus far.

If I had come upon that sow and cubs I probably would have pooped A LOT. Glad it worked out in your favor!


----------



## wyogoob

What an adventure like will said. Good job fellas, thanks for posting.

.


----------



## longbow

It was pretty rainy and blowing a little today so we thought maybe the nasty weather would bring some surf scoters in from the open ocean. Longgun wanted to concentrate on Harlequins for taxidermy and I brought my longbow in case we spotted some deer along the beaches. 
Today reinforced what I already knew, John's a good shot with a shotgun and I suck badly. It's true. I did manage to get a triple on Harlequins though. I was shooting for a drake and two hens fell out with him. WTH?
We saw a heavy 2-point Sitka with eyeguards bedded on a small, narrow beach. Longggun let me off down the shore among some boulders. The waves were crashing against the rocks so I jumped off the bow and into the knee-deep surf while Longgun hurried and hit reverse and got back out before getting washed up in the boulders.
My plan was to go up into the brush and run back to where the buck was bedded. He was set up perfect. Long story short, he winded me and took off. I was pretty disappointed.
We were cold and hungry when we got back but we had a good time today.


----------



## archerben

Wow, what a life you live! I spent a week on Prince of Wales this summer. After doing so, I would love to buy a small piece of AK island property to spend my summers on. Unfortunately, I married a city girl and she isn't near as excited about the idea as I am.

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## longbow

We threw the poles in on the way out. Longgun was the only one who got a bite. It was a long pole-bending tug so I'm assuming it was a lingcod. It got off about half way to the boat. Dang!
We hiked up into the clearcuts and walked the logging roads for a while. We saw three spikes and two two-points and various does. I had a spike 12 yards away but I just couldn't bring myself to put an arrow in him. I have until Dec 31st to fill two more tags.:mrgreen:


----------



## Clarq

I love the company I work for, but sometimes I dream of leaving it behind and finding a job up there in AK. Especially when I read threads like this...

Based on what I've read on this forum, the sure antidote to such fantasies is to get married (unless you're johnnycake, of course). I guess I'd better find a wife before I finish a Master's degree, or I just might do it.


----------



## johnnycake

The trick Clarq is to be clear from day one with the gal that you are Alaska bound no ifs ands or buts. Seriously. Wife didn't realize just how serious I was until 2 months before the wedding and her mom asked if she was really ok with moving to Alaska after i finished school. My wife said "we'll see" and I immediately called her out on it in front of her whole family. That only works if you start out being clear from day one.... And you are incredibly stupid and lucky enough to try it successfully!

Longgun and longbow you two are killing me right now!


----------



## Longgun

longbow said:


> If you doubt Alaska Brown Bears don't come to a gunshot, ask Longgun about it. After pegging a couple seaducks back in a small bay, 10 minutes later an eight-plus bruiser marched in to 20 yards after hearing his gunshots. We made our presents known but he paid no heed. Sh!t got tense for a bit. It was tooooo close but both of us walked away.


DUDE! The second I noticed that little booger doing his "gunshot following" thing, it sent chills down my spine! To come around that corner and see him equal distance from the boat as we were (MAYBE 35yds) ... Gulp! HOLY CRAP!!:shock: Then to have him posture, squaring his shoulders, dropping his head and plow snow covered brush to come up shaking it off like "you boyz ready to rumble" ... then give us a long stare to just lumber off!?!?!? That whole 45 seconds is BURNT into my memories for a very long time. Ill never forget the image of him when I first noticed him, never. What do you figure he went 8 1/2-ish? Not a real big boy but MAN what a sight!

Chuck, from the Sitkas to the ducks to the Kodiaks, its been quite the adventure... ive got to personally thank you for everything you have done the last two years to make all this happen, and thank you more importantly for your friendship. Hoping to do it again very soon.


----------



## Longgun

Clarq said:


> I love the company I work for, but sometimes I dream of leaving it behind and finding a job up there in AK. Especially when I read threads like this...
> 
> Based on what I've read on this forum, *the sure antidote to such fantasies is to get married* (unless you're johnnycake, of course). I guess I'd better find a wife before I finish a Master's degree, or I just might do it.


The key first is to marry the right gal, then tell her you have had a love affair with mother nature LONG before she came along.


----------



## johnnycake

Longgun said:


> The key first is to marry the right gal, then tell her you have had a love affair with mother nature LONG before she came along.


^^^Truth.

Those bear encounters are an adrenaline rush that very few things compare to! Man what I wouldn't give for some video of that one! It has been ~10 years since I had any sort of bear issue in AK, but this summer hiking up the Russian River we got close when we startled a bear in 8' grass only to hear it pop its jaws, whoof, and watch the grass slowly part and close as he ambled off. It could have been a 4' blackie with milk on its lips, or a 9' brownie--don't know, don't care! All I know is that we were all very close to needing a quiet moment alone by the truck to change our pants!


----------



## longbow

Clarq said:


> I guess I'd better find a wife before I finish a Master's degree, or I just might do it.


You could move to Alaska and find a wife here. But then...you know what they say about finding a wife here, "the odds are good, but the goods may be odd".


----------



## bugchuker

This looks like a great time


----------



## longbow

bugchuker said:


> This looks like a great time


Looks like you and SS might be making a trip up here next fall.


----------



## Springville Shooter

Nov 8-17 2017. Just scheduled the time off today. Can't wait!-------SS


----------



## Longgun

:grin: Oh maaaan! You guys are IN for a treat!


----------



## bugchuker

longbow said:


> Looks like you and SS might be making a trip up here next fall.


It isnt a rumor? Seriously though, I cant wait and I really appreciate your hospitality.


----------



## swbuckmaster

What an adventure

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------

